# Pole mount for Contour HD?



## Matt578 (May 1, 2011)

Hey!

I've wanted to pole mount my Contour for a while, and I'd like to do it before tomorrow. I'm not sure how to though, because all I have left of the mounts is the goggle mount.

I thought of duct taping the goggle mount to a pole, but I would like to use the goggle mount for other things as well; it's already combined with a strap to make a wrist mount.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

The Contour has a threaded mounting hole on it for standard camera mounts. Is there not a pole available commercially? I can't believe all the pole-mounted vids I've seen are all using mcgiver'd setups.


----------



## Matt578 (May 1, 2011)

The Contour has a standard thread mount that you can buy, but it doesn't come standard. I'm trying to come up with something that I can throw together tonight before my trip to Waterville Valley tomorrow.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

take a small piece of metal, maybe 1/2" x 3" and screw it into the Contour, than duct tape the metal tab to the pole simple piece of PVC. Instant pole mount, fast, strong, cheap and will get you up for tomorrow's outing


----------



## Matt578 (May 1, 2011)

Thanks!<10 character limit>


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

You don't do things last minute. That's my suggestion.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

So I ended up putting one of these together for this last weekend. Bought one super-cheap-ass hockey stick ($10), couple of nuts and a bolt ($1), drilled hole, et voila! Pole-cam. I'll post up a picture of this frankenpole and some vids asap.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

For best results you want to space the camera off the pole by using the extenders you get when you buy the camera. By doing that you reduce the amount of pole that is visible in the vids. I also used mine upside down and it acted as a self leveling system and was much easier to hold, in the gopro directions they tell you how invert the footage so it comes out the right way up when you view it.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Frankenpole.


----------



## ju87 (Mar 9, 2011)

Donutz said:


> Frankenpole.
> 
> View attachment 7354


hahaha... nice

i've seen many uses for dead hockey sticks but this is a first :thumbsup:


----------

